# Sleeve hitch install



## jl1 (Apr 22, 2013)

Looking for info on installing either a sears sleeve hitch bracket or the mtd fast attatch sleeve hitch on my John Deere D140. Have looked around but just can't come up with a definite answer. I am looking to pull a small disc with it for my garden. Also found the MTD pretty cheap at Outdoor Distributors in Alabama but have seen some negetive reviews of the company. Anyone do business with them? Thanks


----------

